# viper transmitter reset



## turbob18 (Jan 5, 2012)

i have two viper alarms for my 2 vehicles, i was having problems with one of the remotes, so i programmed the other remote to arm/disarm both cars. i have recently fixed my remote issues and am now trying to figure out how to reset the remote to only operate one vehicle. I have looked everywhere and have not been able to find and info on this and had no luck on both the user and installation guide given with the alarm. i have a viper 791 xv alarm with a replacement remote with the "p" programming button on the back. both alarm and remotes are identical. any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

turbob18 said:


> i have two viper alarms for my 2 vehicles, i was having problems with one of the remotes, so i programmed the other remote to arm/disarm both cars. i have recently fixed my remote issues and am now trying to figure out how to reset the remote to only operate one vehicle. I have looked everywhere and have not been able to find and info on this and had no luck on both the user and installation guide given with the alarm. i have a viper 791 xv alarm with a replacement remote with the "p" programming button on the back. both alarm and remotes are identical. any help would be appreciated, thanks.


 Hey Turbob!
OK, so cool you know how to program the remote already. only part you are missing here is that when you program in a new remote(as you did with the other cars remote) it will not for get the info from the new remote. What you have to do is this, reprogram it with the new one BUT DO it several times. This will in effect "Knock out" the remote that was used from the other car. Again you will have to do it like several times(with the new one), then when it is acting normal again(check that the second remote is not working with it at this point) go back in and program the second remote from the other car.


----------

